# Little Gem query



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Some of these seem to use what looks to be a large sweet jar for a water tank. This doesn't tie in with the parts list on Fracino's web site so might be a change or earlier model etc. Anyone know for sure or is it a mod that sometimes gets done?

John

-


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ajohn said:


> Some of these seem to use what looks to be a large sweet jar for a water tank. This doesn't tie in with the parts list on Fracino's web site so might be a change or earlier model etc. Anyone know for sure or is it a mod that sometimes gets done?
> 
> John
> 
> -


a friend had one and when we pulled the bottle out, for sure, the container was sherbet drops. We went and got a new used one from the sweet shop that had blackcurrant and liquorice in it and we bot thought the water tasted different......


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

@Missy found a sweet jar in her Cherub.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

In all seriousness, that is what they use on Cherubs as well. I had a couple of heavenly which had a more substantial container but I have seen a few with these sweet jars


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> In all seriousness, that is what they use on Cherubs as well. I had a couple of heavenly which had a more substantial container but I have seen a few with these sweet jars


It always amazes me that some models have water containers that can only be removed if you take the case off! They must think people don't need to wash them out every week or two?


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> a friend had one and when we pulled the bottle out, for sure, the container was sherbet drops. We went and got a new used one from the sweet shop that had blackcurrant and liquorice in it and we bot thought the water tasted different......


Surely you should use a Midget Gem jar in the Little Gem.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

ajohn said:


> Some of these seem to use what looks to be a large sweet jar for a water tank. This doesn't tie in with the parts list on Fracino's web site so might be a change or earlier model etc. Anyone know for sure or is it a mod that sometimes gets done?
> 
> John
> 
> -


Yep my Heavenly had the same...


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> It always amazes me that some models have water containers that can only be removed if you take the case off! They must think people don't need to wash them out every week or two?










Fracino do reserve the right to change what is shown in the parts lists. That shows something very similar to the Piccino I have. Tank plugs in at the bottom but opv pipe needs moving to get it out.

If I want to get thoughts of HX machines out of my head it looks like a likely candidate.







Full auto of course - or maybe. Also curiosity about their machines.

John

-


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

As if I hadn't enough to do
































Looks like a good breeding ground for biological warfare. All does work though.

John

-


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

ajohn said:


> As if I hadn't enough to do
> 
> View attachment 38119
> 
> ...


Looks like you're in need of a sweetee jar.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Looks like you're in need of a sweetee jar.


LOL I think you could be right. Also some insulation so it doesn't get like that again.

Have to measure it, might be this one

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Britten-Sweetshop-4-5litre-Capacity-Weddings/dp/B077PDVWK6/ref=sr_1_20?ie=UTF8&qid=1545596623&sr=8-20&keywords=sweet+jar

It looks like the connections are opv, water feed and level sensor.

John

-


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

ajohn said:


> LOL I think you could be right. Also some insulation so it doesn't get like that again.
> 
> Have to measure it, might be this one
> 
> ...


That's quite a price they're asking considering you can pay less for a full one.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> That's quite a price they're asking considering you can pay less for a full one.


Suspect I wouldn't like what came in them.







Maybe dark chocolate coated brazil nuts would suite but would be a tad expensive. Amazon Prime was often a good deal - not so much so these days. I assume Fracino can supply the original one - maybe. It might not be possible to convert to the later design as some of the more critical pipe work has changed.

First things first. Seems it has been serviced very recently but given what it cost, not much, I think it could be wise to check that sort of thing out first even just to be sure it's all as clean as it should be.

John

-


----------

